# IPV6 und ISPConfig 3.0.4.1



## tuxie (13. Dez. 2011)

Hallo,

vor eine langen zeit habe ich hier schonmal gefragt wie es mit IPv6 und ISPConfig aussieht. Da wurde mir gesagt das das in der 3.0.4 er Version dann Integriert sein soll.

Gibt es irgendwo eine Anleitung wir ich 1. die Firewall und 2. ISPConfig mit IPv6 Erweitere?

Damals wurde gesagt das die UFW Firewall dafür verwendet wird. Ich habe diese Installiert, aber wie sage ich ISPConfig das er diese verwenden soll?

(Debian Squeeze)


----------



## Till (13. Dez. 2011)

Die Firewall ist noch nicht IPv6 fähig, da die ufw implementierung die jemand geschrieben hatte kurzfristig wieder entfernt werden musste und jetzt durch eine andere firewall ersetzt wird. Bis auf die Firewall ist die IPv6 Implementierung vollständig.

Firewall brauchst Du aber in den meisetn Einsatzzenarien von ISPConfig sowieso nicht, denn solange nur Dienste laufen die sowieso von außen erreichbar sein sollen wie beim Perfekt setup, dann bringt Dir eine Firewall keine zusätzliche Sicherheit und ist somit nicht notwendig.


----------



## tuxie (13. Dez. 2011)

ok das ist schonmal eine Aussage!

Ich habe aktuell, eine IPv6 ip in der Netzwerkkonfig eibgetragen /etc/network/interfaces. Muß ich jetzt zwingend noch diese IP im ISPConfig eintragen?


----------



## Till (13. Dez. 2011)

> Muß ich jetzt zwingend noch diese IP im ISPConfig eintragen?


Wenn Du sie einer Webseite dediziert zuordnen willst, dann ja, Denn der IP Eintrag dient dazu im apache einen namevirtualhost Eintrag für die IP anzulegen und die IP in den Webseiteneinstellungen in ISPConfig selektierbar zu machen.


----------



## Till (13. Dez. 2011)

> Muß ich jetzt zwingend noch diese IP im ISPConfig eintragen?


Wenn Du sie einer Webseite dediziert zuordnen willst, dann ja, Denn der IP Eintrag dient dazu im apache einen namevirtualhost Eintrag für die IP anzulegen und die IP in den Webseiteneinstellungen in ISPConfig selektierbar zu machen.


----------



## tuxie (13. Dez. 2011)

Ok das leuchtet mir ein!

Also IPs in der Interfaces hinteregen und in ISPConfig eintragen und bei dem jeweiligen Kunden/Web dann auswählen?


----------



## Till (14. Dez. 2011)

Ja, genau so.


----------

